# Need Help With a Codec? (this may be your answer)



## Clark Kent (Nov 9, 2007)

*Need Help With a Codec? (this may be your answer)
By BlueDragon1981 - Sat, 10 Nov 2007 03:59:26 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Codecs can really be a pain in the @#$. Here is something that might help you.

Its called codec installer. It tries to help you identify what codec you need to make a video work. It is located here ... http://www.jockersoft.com/english/codecinstaller.php and you can find the pc world article on it here http://find.pcworld.com/58320

You can also download K-Lite Codec Pack.... http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/...Codec_Pack.htm

pcworld article.... http://find.pcworld.com/58322


Hopefully that helps anyone whom is having the codec woes.... 


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Shicomm (Nov 13, 2007)

A sidenote on the mentioned k-lite codec pack.
It's great , untill something goes wrong...
Then the problem is there but also stays there until you've reinstalled your machine.

Codec installer is very nice indeed but can be a hassle.
GSpot is a tiny program that reads wich codec a video file needs to play.
It then shows that ( and other info about the file ) so you can seek out for just that one codec you need.

Codec packs might solve your current problem but can be a source for another problem in the future...
Get them one by one is a search indeed but prevents problems.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah it is better to do one at a time, however may be better for some people do do a lot at once since they may not know what they are doing or have the time. I actually recommend you contact someone who knows what they are doing.... so they can do it preventing potential problems.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 19, 2008)

I use and recommend K Lite to do it.  Just make to update once and awhile and your fine.  I have had no problems wit it (knock on wood) but you never know what ill happen.


----------



## Shicomm (Jan 25, 2008)

Another great tip ; try GOM player.
It's your regular player ( like vlc ) but with a very handy bonus , if you try to start a file that was coded with a codec you don't have installed , gomplayer detects that and gives you all details on what went wrong and how to obtain the right codec.
GREAT! 

Gomplayer is free, more info @ http://www.gomplayer.com/main.html


----------

